# Bobcats trade Drobnjak to Hawks



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Bobcats send Drobnjak to Hawks for 2005 pick



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. (AP) -- The Charlotte Bobcats traded center Predrag Drobnjak to the Atlanta Hawks on Monday for a second round pick in the 2005 NBA draft.
> 
> The Bobcats agreed to select Drobnjak from the Los Angeles Clippers in the expansion draft as part of the deal for the Clippers' No. 2 overall pick in the NBA draft. The Bobcats used that pick to draft Emeka Okafor.
> 
> ...


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

A nice move for the Bobcats. Drobnjak is a black hole and he doesn't play defense. He isn't worth his contract, and the only reason the Bobcats traded for him in the first place was so they could get Emeka Okafor.

Not sure what the Hawks are thinking to trade for him. Maybe they've given up on signing Erick Dampier, and this was their plan B.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Bobcats are having about as good an offseason as an expansion team can have.


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

yea they are. and plus, Rufus Lynx is the best thing to ever happen to basketball.



BELIEVE IT!!!!


Bobcats NBA champs 2k5!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Bobcats are having about as good an offseason as an expansion team can have.


They sure are. I've become a fan, because I like teams that do things the right way.

I guess you could say their offseason would be even better if they'd signed some good free agents, but I think they purposefully didn't sign anyone good. Their plan is to suck for a year or two, so they get good draft picks. Next year's draft has a lot of really good point guards and the Bobcats need to get their hands on one of them.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Solid moves for both teams. Bobcats get another pick to build on and the Hawks don't have to start Jason Collier. I don't know how good they'll be defensively, but they should be solid on offense next season:

Delk
Childress
Walker/Smith
Harrington
Drobjnak


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> A nice move for the Bobcats. Drobnjak is a black hole and he doesn't play defense. He isn't worth his contract, and the only reason the Bobcats traded for him in the first place was so they could get Emeka Okafor.
> 
> Not sure what the Hawks are thinking to trade for him. Maybe they've given up on signing Erick Dampier, and this was their plan B.


I agree - dumb move by Atlanta if thats their plan B. He and Dampier are not even the close to the same type of player. Its like saying we've gotta sign a SF and our choices are Ron Artest or Glenn Robinson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'd rather have Blackholenjak than Dampier. Dampier would completely shut it down, if he got paid.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'd rather have Drobnjak too simply because he is the man that brought us this:

Man's greatest achievement?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'd rather have Drobnjak too simply because he is the man that brought us this:
> 
> Man's greatest achievement?




:laugh: :laugh: What the hell is that?

_Victory for Sonics, Ok! _

:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'd rather have Drobnjak too simply because he is the man that brought us this:
> 
> Man's greatest achievement?


I literally LMAO at that site. It's on the floor now, pick up.

Every section is funny.


----------



## EnricoPallazzo (Jun 20, 2003)

WoW. The Clippers really got taken to school in this exchange.

Bobcats went from No. 4 in the draft to No. 2 and it only cost them dropping maybe a spot or two in the second round next year. Nice!

Looks like D. Sterling will have to take on a few more female companions to get over this one...

E


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/news/cap_040713.html



> The expansion Charlotte Bobcats, who begin play in the 2004-05 season, will have a salary cap and minimum team salary equal to two-thirds of the salary cap and minimum salary that applies to the rest of the league. The Bobcats' salary cap in 2004-05 is $29.25 million and their minimum salary is $21.94 million.


After this trade they are about $1.5 million (I don't think hoopshype has Jason Hart's contract correct, it starts out lower than that) or so under that number with 14 signed players, so they still have one relatively 'significant' signing to make.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EnricoPallazzo</b>!
> WoW. The Clippers really got taken to school in this exchange.


With Brand, the Clips didn't need Okafor and Howard, and they knew they could get Livingston with the 4th pick and not have to commit as much salary to him as they would've had to with the 2nd pick (not the biggest difference, but every penny counts with D Sterling). I think that trade greatly benefitted both teams.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Bobcats had sixteen players under contract now they are down to 15.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> The Bobcats had sixteen players under contract now they are down to 15.


Was Corey Benjamin signed? Even if he was signed for the minimum, they would have a full roster and still be under the minimum cap.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I pretty sure Benjamin signed. They can always trade for an expiring contract and cut him. I remeber the Clips had to do that a couple year ago.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EnricoPallazzo</b>!
> WoW. The Clippers really got taken to school in this exchange.
> 
> Bobcats went from No. 4 in the draft to No. 2 and it only cost them dropping maybe a spot or two in the second round next year. Nice!
> ...


Are you kidding? The Clippers got the guy they wanted out of the draft and got rid of Drob's crappy contract (for their race for Kobe). I don't see the downside.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Bobcats are having about as good an offseason as an expansion team can have.


How about, "Hawks are having about as good an offseason as an expansion team can have."


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I pretty sure Benjamin signed. They can always trade for an expiring contract and cut him. I remeber the Clips had to do that a couple year ago.


Current Bobcats under contract:

Hart/House/Cook
Slay/Benjamin/Robinson
Wallace/Kapono/Theron
Okafor/Ely/Hunter
White/Brezec/Sampson

= 15.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> Current Bobcats under contract:
> ...


I swear whoever is on the IR list, has got to be feeling mighty low. If I was on that team, I would feel I should be the man. What a weak squad. That team might not win 12 games.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I swear whoever is on the IR list, has got to be feeling mighty low. If I was on that team, I would feel I should be the man. What a weak squad. That team might not win 12 games.


They will win around 20 games, if not more. If you look at past expansion teams, their first-round pick was a guy like Damon Stoudamire or Bryant Reeves and Okafor should be better than that. Those teams had even worse rosters than Charlotte and they still won 20 games.

This is a roster full of guys who want to prove that they belong in the NBA. They are going to bring it every night, and surprise some teams who think they can take the night off.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure they're going to win 20 games. No bench, of course, but Slay, Wallace, and Okafor are not bad at all at 2, 3, 4. Will survive at 5 being in the east. Not sure about Hart.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> They will win around 20 games, if not more. If you look at past expansion teams, their first-round pick was a guy like Damon Stoudamire or Bryant Reeves and Okafor should be better than that. Those teams had even worse rosters than Charlotte and they still won 20 games.
> ...


They are in the East, but I think 20 wins may be a little optimistic. 

This team is not going to score a lot of points. Eddie House may end up being their #2 scorer.

No reason at all Okafor shouldn't average 18/10/2 next season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> They will win around 20 games, if not more. If you look at past expansion teams, their first-round pick was a guy like Damon Stoudamire or Bryant Reeves and Okafor should be better than that. Those teams had even worse rosters than Charlotte and they still won 20 games.
> ...


I sure hope you're right. I do agree that the fact they have some young guys who might be hungry to prove themselves will play a huge factor in how well they do. I think if they can get some kind of home crowd going there, they could be dangerous the 2nd half of the season, due to growing confidence of playing together. However, having said all that, I still worry about having so many young guys on one team at a time. None of them know what it takes to win in this league except for Gerald Wallace & Tamar Slay and they rode the pine. 

I think if they win more than 15 games, this season was a plus.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah, But i am sure Damon put up almost, if not 20 and 10 that year and became the shortest rookie of the year. But anyways, i get your point just had to be a smartass.

BFreak.

PS:I also am becoming a fan of the 'Cats.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Weird trade for the Hawks, IMO. A Drobnjak/Walker frontcourt will be terrible defensively and the both like to shoot jumpers on offense. 

The Bobcats are stocking up on draft picks. How many second rounders do they have...around 4 or 5 ?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Weird trade for the Hawks, IMO. A Drobnjak/Walker frontcourt will be terrible defensively and the both like to shoot jumpers on offense.
> 
> The Bobcats are stocking up on draft picks. How many second rounders do they have...around 4 or 5 ?


True, but expect Harrington to make a killing on the low block.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> I'd rather have Drobnjak too simply because he is the man that brought us this:
> 
> Man's greatest achievement?


:laugh: Wow wtf was that?...

Anyways, I think it's a pretty good trade for both sides. The Bobcats are doing a pretty good job this offseason I think. They should be able to pick up some nice talents next year with the picks they're stockpiling on. The Hawks get a decent center in this trade and his contract ends this year I think. Drobnjak's not that bad of a pickup. He just can't play any D.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> True, but expect Harrington to make a killing on the low block.


Yeah. I bet he'll have plently of chances at offensive boards. Walker shooting 39%, Drob 39%, Delk 38% and Childress (i'm guessing a low percentage, he's got terrible shooting form). Damn that's an inefficient starting line-up. Al will probably be the only starter shooting over 40%...:sour:


----------

